# Where can I get Bruce Lee's White Suit?!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,
I've got a prom soon, for the leaving of our last school year and I thought that I'd be a little different and wear a white suit. Trouble is finding one!!! I mean its not very formal, but everybody will be wearing either suits or dresses.

I was looking for the one that BL wears in Fist of Fury! Is that a kung fu suit? I mean it does look smart! Does anybody know where I can get one
Very much appreciated if you do!

Kind Regards


----------



## Crom (Apr 30, 2005)

There's lots of that kinda stuff on ebay, those style jackets are often called "mandarin jackets" but searchin for "kung fu suit" shopuld get plenty of hits, dunno if there'll be anything formal enough but its worth a shot.


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2005)

Post pics!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 11, 2005)

Ah no worries, I actually found one lol! Got it and its great!

Thanks for replying though!

Kind Regards


----------

